# NCEES #116



## Rei (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't understand why the path length for Leg C is 3d. I think it should be 2d if leg B is d.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

In the old book, this was problem #516 for the power section. See if this thread helps.


----------

